# Question about a puppy



## outdoor2011 (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be getting a chocolate lab puppy on july 15 and I have to go to my aunts and babysit on monday, tuesday and wensday begining in august. My question is can I bring her with, she will be a little over 2 months at the start of august?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

That would be a great thing for her! Pups need as much socialization as possible. This would be a great opportunity for her to see some new things!


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

just remember that pups tend to be a lil nippy with small kids and she may need to be coaxed into being gentle, as well as the kids with the pup!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

buy a crate if you dont have one that way both the dog and you can have some breaks and she will have a place away from the kids if things get out of hand


----------

